# Access of Hotmail through Outlook



## hoho (Aug 22, 2004)

I tried using the Outlook to pull my Hotmail account , thru adding a mail account. Everthying worked fine till I tried to open a message from Inbox of my Hotmail . The outlook gives an illegal operation message and shuts down.


----------



## Denial (Aug 21, 2004)

*weird*

Mine works fine


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

It's possible that the message you're trying to open is corrupted somehow. See if you can delete the message thru the web version of Hotmil and try again.


----------



## hoho (Aug 22, 2004)

I already tried , However I would like to add that I am originally using my Outlook to access my Offcial mail.


----------



## wackysims (Aug 22, 2004)

is your server url correct?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Tried deleting and re-adding your Hotmail account?


----------



## hoho (Aug 22, 2004)

I already did this trial - do I have to review any of the settings?


----------



## eydaimon (Aug 26, 2004)

Are you talking about Outlook express or outlook? I can't add hotmail at all through outlook. Version? I'd like to know how to do that in outlook.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Go into Outlook Help index and search for Hotmail. It will tell you how to configure.


----------



## sanyan (Aug 28, 2004)

*Accessing Hotmail main thru Outlook 2000*

I have a Hotmail account and I came across the following paragraph in the About Folders subject (in the Outlook help) :


Hotmail

If you're using a Hotmail account, the Folder List in the Navigation Pane displays a Hotmail icon with the folders on the Hotmail server beneath it. Your e-mail messages are delivered to the Inbox folder under the Hotmail icon. Use this folder and the other Hotmail folders to view messages or to display sent or deleted messages from the Hotmail server.


How can I place the Hotmail icon into my Outlook 2000 Inbox so that my Hotmail mail arrives into that folder.

Bryan


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

If it's like Yahoo!, you have to pay extra for Hotmail to re-deliver your mail using POP3 Forwarding to an account outside of what they offer for free.


----------

